# Stop using the bottom vents on my 22 inch weber kettle grill



## newbiesmoker1 (Dec 23, 2018)

I use my weber 22" kettle grill as a smoker. The One-Touch Cleaning System A.K.A. bottom vents (https://www.weber.com/US/en/parts-f...sh-catcher/7444.html?cgid=42795#start=1)broke and I was sourcing replacement parts.

However, I never use those bottom vents. They are kept close while meat is smoking and only use the top vents, on the hood, are used. Also, the grill gets manually cleaned and turned upside down between cooks.

Since, the bottom vents are never used, by me, for their intended purpose, why should I bother to replace them? I am thinking about plugging the gaps of the bottom vents with crumbled aluminum foil. 

Any foreseeable issues and draw backs?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2018)

First I can't fathom not using the bottom vents. My top vent is always wide open and I control the temps by adjusting the bottom vents. Your not experiencing stale smoke? 

The ash sweepers are used for sweeping the ash into the ash pan and for controlling the heat in the kettle. So yes I would think they're needed and should be replaced. However you have a different method of cooking on your kettle so maybe not so much for you. Also you mentioned top vents as in plural. Is that a typo or did you add another vent?

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2018)

I agree with Chris!
I don't understand how you can cook anything without air flow from the bottom.
I usually run mine wide open, top & bottom.
But then I don't do any smoking or low & slow cooking on it, I mainly use it for wings, & steaks & burgers etc.
Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 23, 2018)

I learned smoking on a Weber 18. It had no legs so I put it in a wheel rim. That meant I couldn't access the bottom vents so I left them wide open and choked the top vent to get Thin Blue Smoke. Apparently almost nobody does that.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm with Chris and Al on this one.  I always regulate my temps with the bottom vent, and rarely have to change the top vent from wide open.  I have learned that if there is something on a Weber kettle, it's there for a reason.  Like Al, you'll need to be able to adjust the bottom vents to wide open for wings, burgs, steaks, or anything that needs high heat.


----------



## newbiesmoker1 (Dec 23, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> First I can't fathom not using the bottom vents. My top vent is always wide open and I control the temps by adjusting the bottom vents. Your not experiencing stale smoke?
> 
> The ash sweepers are used for sweeping the ash into the ash pan and for controlling the heat in the kettle. So yes I would think they're needed and should be replaced. However you have a different method of cooking on your kettle so maybe not so much for you.
> Chris


I have owned this kettle 22" for nearly a decade. Fidgeting with the bottom vents, trying to control the temps, was an exercise in masochism for me. The "flower petal like covers" where encrusted with and mixture ash and grease from various smokes over the years. That gunk dries like poor man's concrete prompting me to manually clean and scraping the ash off the the bottom. It probably hastened the bottom vents deterioration to the point they began they no longer aligned over the vent holes. However, last month, the bottom vent was dissembled for a thorough cleaning and I later realized that my bottom vent assembly was missing the "H bracket" that holds the whole thing together. I tried to wedge layers of a foil to replace the "H bracket". It did not go work. I don't know when I lost the "H bracket" but that would explain why I always found it difficult to use the bottom vents.



gmc2003 said:


> Also you mentioned top vents as in plural. Is that a typo or did you add another vent?
> Chris


I meant the standard vent that is on the lid of the kettle 22". I usually use the "snake method" except my wood is always on the the charcoal for necessary airflow.



I swear the best success I have had recently is keeping the bottom vents closed and using the hood's vent only.



SmokinAl said:


> I agree with Chris!
> I don't understand how you can cook anything without air flow from the bottom.
> I usually run mine wide open, top & bottom.
> But then I don't do any smoking or low & slow cooking on it, I mainly use it for wings, & steaks & burgers etc.
> Al


Pork shoulder, chicken and the occasional brisket and ribs are what I normally smoke.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Dec 23, 2018)

Try to imagine your kettle as an engine. When engines are running perfectly they suck air through to carb. Air mixes with burning fuel and heat and spent gasses flow out through an open exhaust. Your One Touch bottom vent is the carb that accelerates the burn of fuel.(the gas). The top vent is the exhaust that muffles the burn and slows it down(the brakes). Vents wide open and fully lit chimney for hot and fast searing. For smoking try making reference marks on kettle to know when bottom vents are 1/4 and 1/2 open. This lets a constant smaller flow of air to rise up through your burning small fire in your pile of unlit coals keeping your temps lower. An open top vent creates a cleaner burn with no soot. You can get a replacement One Touch kit for $15 and your kettle will breathe and suck air like a funny car and sip fuel like a Prius.


----------



## erazz (Jan 3, 2019)

newbiesmoker1 said:


> I have owned this kettle 22" for nearly a decade. Fidgeting with the bottom vents, trying to control the temps, was an exercise in masochism for me. The "flower petal like covers" where encrusted with and mixture ash and grease from various smokes over the years. That gunk dries like poor man's concrete prompting me to manually clean and scraping the ash off the the bottom. It probably hastened the bottom vents deterioration to the point they began they no longer aligned over the vent holes. However, last month, the bottom vent was dissembled for a thorough cleaning and I later realized that my bottom vent assembly was missing the "H bracket" that holds the whole thing together. I tried to wedge layers of a foil to replace the "H bracket". It did not go work. I don't know when I lost the "H bracket" but that would explain why I always found it difficult to use the bottom vents.
> 
> 
> I meant the standard vent that is on the lid of the kettle 22". I usually use the "snake method" except my wood is always on the the charcoal for necessary airflow.
> ...



No issues with this method on the 22?   I wanted the 26 but the 22 performer was on cleanance, so I went with that


----------



## newbiesmoker1 (Jan 7, 2019)

I went ahead and order new bottom vents. They should be here in a few days. Thanks for the the replies.


----------

